# Sunday's Show and Tell....4/8/18



## jd56 (Apr 8, 2018)

Where the hell is Spring?
Those that are enjoying warm weather, I envy you.

On a side note....
Let's see what relics you have found in the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Apr 8, 2018)

I picked up a few goodies this week:

Condorino bars for my Umberto Dei city bike
Late 30s 53cm Durkopp fram and forks
Durkopp chainrings
Bianco race bike with 1956 TDF domestique’s name 
1973 Follis - full Campagnolo equipped
Souvenir TDF badge
St. Christopher badges
Commemerative badge
Block chain tin
Some block chain - lengths


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 8, 2018)

I bought this postcard. It translates from Dutch using Google translator: 
"anyone who can still enjoy it, calls himself a happy man"


----------



## Intense One (Apr 8, 2018)

My newly acquired vintage "used to be high tech" mountain bike.  
Proflex 657 Expert series.


----------



## tjkajecj (Apr 8, 2018)

I should of posted this last week, but my twin 20 month old grandsons spent the Easter weekend at our house.
They kept us pretty busy.

First up, 1940 Colson, this bike needed a lot of work just to get it to this stage, and needs a lot more work to  make dependable. The frame and fork appear to be original paint, the bright yellow and green combo kinda of grows on you.

TIm


----------



## tjkajecj (Apr 8, 2018)

Second,

1939 Colson, completes my date run of 1937 to 1941 Colson bicycles. I want to thank Jeff (
mynameislegion) for the best Cabe experience yet. A true gentleman.

Except for seat, bars and petals, mostly original.

Tim


----------



## iceman (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice looking Pro Flex, never seen a black one before.


----------



## tjkajecj (Apr 8, 2018)

Lastly, Colson accessories, again, a thank you to Jeff (mynameislegion) for working with me to obtain some needed parts to outfit my Colson collection.

Now just need to wait for some better weather to do some painting.

Also, got most of the pieces to add a ND 2 speed setup to a bike, just need the shifter.

Tim


----------



## ballooney (Apr 8, 2018)

I picked up these from a fellow caber for my ‘41 BFG





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Apr 8, 2018)

radball bike, this is a pretty quirky unusual  bike. radball or cycle ball, something like soccer on bikes. the ball is moved with the front wheel of the bike. it pedals forward and backward. im sure its a real wheelie machine. this bike looks fairly old. the game is still played today


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 8, 2018)

A bountiful week, here’s the haul:




 

A friend helped me with some art for Mead seat stamps: 




Got some sweet schwinnness:


 

Terrific Torpedo:


 

Helpful tool set:




Fancy leather, might become a business card case for a bud:


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> A bountiful week, here’s the haul:
> 
> View attachment 784557
> 
> ...


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 8, 2018)

Took a while to get them together,but here they are.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 8, 2018)

for the better or for the .......


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 8, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Took a while to get them together,but here they are.View attachment 784678 View attachment 784679



Excellent Chartreuse pair!!


----------



## petritl (Apr 8, 2018)

petritl said:


> I picked up a few goodies this week:
> 
> Condorino bars for my Umberto Dei city bike
> Late 30s 53cm Durkopp fram and forks
> ...




This little badge commemorates an interesting event:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...i-may-be-solved-thanks-to-some-bloody-leaves/


----------



## Blackout (Apr 8, 2018)

non bicycle stuff again
large brass 1927 plaque, misc.  6ft Marathon I have no room for but came with the package deal.


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Blackout said:


> View attachment 784772




Very coold crane plaque!


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 8, 2018)

6'8" 1938 Father, turned 80 Friday, on a 1937 Schwinn D97XE Christmas Special. Kinda makes an 18" frame look 8".


----------



## bike (Apr 8, 2018)

^^^^ Will he part it out?!?!?! I want the headlight!



Just kiddin



no really



not


.....


----------



## John G04 (Apr 8, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Took a while to get them together,but here they are.View attachment 784678 View attachment 784679



Those are awesome really like the hornet!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 8, 2018)

went to the Stockton Swap meet this morning, they have an indoor bike swap as well, but I think there were more bikes and parts for sale outside with the car parts than in the bike section.

this is a partial dash for a 1950 Chevrolet. paid 5 bucks for it, but everything's pretty much ruined. back in the day Chevrolet dealerships had a partial dash which held the radio and speaker for display, I also assume they actually worked. I may make one of those out of it.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 8, 2018)

I picked up the Columbia and Peerless from a fellow Caber . I’m glad he was nice enough to sell them to me . I also finished my long tank Rollfast and Evel Knievel bikes they where both extensive Restorations.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 8, 2018)

Picked up this 41' Speed King and mud flaps from the Chicagoland klassic bike swap today.  Grabbed this Bendix cabinet a couple weeks back at an antique swap.


----------



## mike j (Apr 8, 2018)

Finally got my foil set up, just waiting for warm weather. This going to add a whole new dimension to my windsurfing. Instead of waiting for 20 mph winds, I can now go out in 12 to 14 mph & get planing. Glad that it came in a very manly pink. Found out today that there are water foiling bicycles.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 8, 2018)

iceman said:


> Nice looking Pro Flex, never seen a black one before.



Thanks, iceman!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 8, 2018)

Interesting! I've seen them on boards before but never tried one!  It's been awhile since I've been on my gear, but really want to get back into windsurfing again!  It was my drug since 1979....... Now addicted to mtn biking!


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 8, 2018)

A few things...


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 8, 2018)

Does anybody know what year this sign would have been from? I bought it for myself for my Bday.....


 

 

 
It's definitely a bicycle, looks like it has fenders, a giant chainring & truss rods, but not sure what is going on with the extra seat tubes and such......


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 8, 2018)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Picked up this 41' Speed King and mud flaps from the Chicagoland klassic bike swap today.  Grabbed this Bendix cabinet a couple weeks back at an antique swap.
> 
> View attachment 784890 View attachment 784892 View attachment 784893 View attachment 784897 View attachment 784898



That Bendix cabinet is insanely cool!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 8, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Where the hell is Spring?
> Those that are enjoying warm weather, I envy you.
> 
> On a side note....
> ...



We skipped Spring here, it's supposed to be 94 here tomorrow,


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 8, 2018)

Side Stand from somebody here on the Cabe awhile ago....I have been running this side stand for a few weeks now, but it does not get the job done when the "Man basket" is loaded down. I am going to try and rig a front mounted drop stand, or fender up and drop a stand off the rear. Anyone?......


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 8, 2018)

Picked this up today an everything bike related estate 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 8, 2018)

I got this cool Colson factory postcard complete with a streamlined train pulling up in a snowstorm!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 9, 2018)

tjkajecj said:


> I should of posted this last week, but my twin 20 month old grandsons spent the Easter weekend at our house.
> They kept us pretty busy.
> 
> First up, 1940 Colson, this bike needed a lot of work just to get it to this stage, and needs a lot more work to  make dependable. The frame and fork appear to be original paint, the bright yellow and green combo kinda of grows on you.
> ...


----------



## Intense One (Apr 9, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> Picked this up today an everything bike related estate View attachment 785146View attachment 785147View attachment 785148View attachment 785149View attachment 785150View attachment 785151View attachment 785152View attachment 785153
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Appears you were in the right place at the right time...with cash in hand!  Great score!


----------



## stoney (Apr 9, 2018)

SimpleMan said:


> A few things...View attachment 785068 View attachment 785069 View attachment 785070 View attachment 785071 View attachment 785072




Love your machinist's chest.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 9, 2018)

Finally got my hands on a real copy [ not just digital ] of this little pamphlet. I dont have a checklist, but I think i now have a copy of every one f these little pamphlet/storybooks jammies ND made. Copyright 1919.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> Side Stand from somebody here on the Cabe awhile ago....I have been running this side stand for a few weeks now, but it does not get the job done when the "Man basket" is loaded down. I am going to try and rig a front mounted drop stand, or fender up and drop a stand off the rear. Anyone?......
> View attachment 785136 View attachment 785137 View attachment 785138




I've found these stands work great until they don't.
A stop welded on fixes the ones that are worn.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 9, 2018)

Post-potato shot, I don't think I will clean it any more than this. I already went through the cranks and pedals, those are now smooth as butter. Hubs/tension/true next after which it should make a nice rider.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Post-potato shot, I don't think I will clean it any more than this. I already went through the cranks and pedals, those are now smooth as butter. Hubs/tension/true next after which it should make a nice rider.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 9, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 785388



That's hilarious, love that.


----------



## kunzog (Apr 9, 2018)

Just back from Charlotte Autofair


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 9, 2018)

Picked up this 1937 with Gothics at the Illinois swap. The owner recently had the seat redone, new chain tires put on. I told him if he hadn’t sold it by the end of the day come and find me. Luckily, I had just sold a few parts! I found a badge, but need a silveray.


----------



## mike j (Apr 9, 2018)

Intense One said:


> Interesting! I've seen them on boards before but never tried one!  It's been awhile since I've been on my gear, but really want to get back into windsurfing again!  It was my drug since 1979....... Now addicted to mtn biking!



These foils add a whole new level of addiction.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 9, 2018)

mike j said:


> Finally got my foil set up, just waiting for warm weather. This going to add a whole new dimension to my windsurfing. Instead of waiting for 20 mph winds, I can now go out in 12 to 14 mph & get planing. Glad that it came in a very manly pink. Found out today that there are water foiling bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 784940
> 
> View attachment 784941



Do you think a foil will work on this Bismarck Class board from back in the day?  Me in ‘79  in California


----------



## mike j (Apr 10, 2018)

Intense One said:


> View attachment 785603 View attachment 785601 View attachment 785602
> Do you think a foil will work on this Bismarck Class board from back in the day?  Me in ‘79  in California



Looks like you were quite the freestyler back then. The equipment now is much lighter & user friendly, it would take one 'ell of a foil to get that battleship out of the water.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 11, 2018)

mike j said:


> Looks like you were quite the freestyler back then. The equipment now is much lighter & user friendly, it would take one 'ell of a foil to get that battleship out of the water.



Yup......board, mast, teak booms and sale probably close to 55 lbs.  I still have my board with dagger board, teak mast T and 8' teak booms and sails in pictures.  It's like driving an old classic car......slow and graceful!  I have modern gear too.....efficient sails and carbon make quite a difference in performance


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 12, 2018)

Haha late to the party posted on Thursday morning because I got it before last Sunday, prioritized and cleaned and installed it today. I traded 36 bags of stale corn chips and one jar of really good salsa...

This one's for you @fordmike65













Those are two beers in that bag...

















...Oh Yeah, I'm showin off the Red Bull cooler I got in a trade nice n cold!


----------

